# Катиться vs. кататься



## ekaterina1

*Mod note: this thread is split from I have done fitness for a month*

3. У меня такое чувство, что совершенный вид в русском понимании английскому глаголу придает либо сам выбор времени либо контекст (сколько километров, кружек пива и т.п.).  У нас вместо этого предлоги.  И Continuous у нас тоже не формируется особым образом, а есть для некоторых глаголов (качусь vs катаюсь), но чаще контекстом задается.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> 3. У меня такое чувство, что совершенный вид в русском понимании английскому глаголу придает либо сам выбор времени либо контекст (сколько километров, кружек пива и т.п.).  У нас вместо этого предлоги.



Не совсем понял Вашу мысль. Можете изложить ее по-другому?


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> И Continuous у нас тоже не формируется особым образом, а есть для некоторых глаголов (качусь vs катаюсь), но чаще контекстом задается.



"Кат*и*ться" (неопределенная форма глагола "качусь") и "кат*а*ться" (неопределенная форма глагола "катаюсь") - это два разных глагола несовершенного вида, а не две формы одного и того же глагола.


----------



## ekaterina1

Vadim K said:


> "Кат*и*ться" (неопределенная форма глагола "качусь") и "кат*а*ться" (неопределенная форма глагола "катаюсь") - это два разных глагола несовершенного вида, а не две формы одного и того же глагола.


Можно сказать: в тот момент я катился на велосипеде. (катался не годится)
                        сейчас я лечу в самолете (летаю не годится).
Это однокоренные слова, корень меняется и получается Continuous, разве нет?


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Можно сказать: в тот момент я катился на велосипеде. (катался не годится)
> сейчас я лечу в самолете (летаю не годится).



"_Кататься_" и "_катиться_" - это совершенно два разных глагола, оба - несовершенного вида, имеющие один корень. Как, например, глаголы "_отнимать_" и "_занимать_", которые тоже имеют один корень, что не мешает им обозначать совершенно разные действия.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Это однокоренные слова, корень суффикс меняется и получается Continuous, разве нет?



К сожалению, не так. В случае с "_кататься_" и "_катиться_" суффикс меняется и получается только другой глагол. Continuous не получается. Вернее, не получается двух форм - совершенной и несовершенной - одного и того же глагола.


----------



## ekaterina1

Vadim K said:


> "Кататься" и "катиться" - это совершенно два разных глагола, оба - несовершенного вида, имеющие один корень. Как, например, глаголы "отнимать" и "занимать", которые тоже имеют один корень, что не мешает им обозначать совершенно разные действия.
> 
> "Лететь" и "летать" - это два вида одного глагола. Первый из них - совершенного вида, второй - несовершенного.


как это несовершенного? (что делать - лететь)
"Кататься" и "катиться" я думала вот эта буква - морфологическое изменение, то есть слово одно.
Ну ладно, неважно, попытки соотнести русские времена с английскими, похоже, не очень плодотворны.


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> как это несовершенного? (что делать - лететь)



Глагол несовершенного вида как раз и отвечает на вопрос "Что делать"?

Кстати, я ошибся. Глагол "_лететь_" - тоже несовершенного вида. Так что случай с глаголами "_летать_" и "_лететь_" аналогичен случаю "_катиться_" и "_кататься_" - это тоже два разных глагола несовершенного вида.


----------



## ekaterina1

тьфу, я тоже ошиблась. Я хотела сказать "как это совершенного"


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Ну ладно, неважно, попытки соотнести русские времена с английскими, похоже, не очень плодотворны.



Это действительно так. Соответствий между глаголами русского и английского языка не очень много.


----------



## Sobakus

Не секрет, что чувство языка носителей славянских языков не соответствует научной классификации видовых пар как разных глаголов: в голове у нас видовые пары (и паутины) образуют неразрывную систему и воспринимаются как формы одной лексической единицы – в отличие от однокоренных, но лексически отдельных глаголов _занимать _и _отнимать. _Но соответствия с английской системой времён искать и вправду неплодотворно.


----------



## ahvalj

_Катить_ и _катать_ противопоставляются как однонаправленный глагол разнонаправленному. Таких пар у нас 17 или около того (_вести — водить, идти — ходить, лезть — лазить_ итп.). Это — чисто лексическое различение, возникшее ещё до появления современных славянских видов. Почти те же самые пары есть и в литовском.


----------



## ekaterina1

ahvalj said:


> _Катить_ и _катать_ противопоставляются как однонаправленный глагол разнонаправленному. Таких пар у нас 17 или около того (_вести — водить, идти — ходить, лезть — лазить_ итп.). Это — чисто лексическое различение, возникшее ещё до появления современных славянских видов. Почти те же самые пары есть и в литовском.


А почему они однонаправленными и разнонаправленными называются? Согласны, что _катить_ передает Continuous, а _катать _- Simple?


----------



## ahvalj

ekaterina1 said:


> А почему они однонаправленными и разнонаправленными называются? Согласны, что _катить_ передает Continuous, а _катать _- Simple?


_Во время разговора он катал по столу карандаш.
На протяжении всего разговора он катил карандаш к краю стола._

В обоих случаях Continuous.

Как тут уже упоминалось, английские и русские виды построены на разных принципах. Английский Continuous — вид недавнего обзаведения, ему всего несколько веков, он первоначально выражал только действие в самом его развёртывании. В последнее лет двести он начинает использоваться и для других значений. Славянские виды гораздо старше, им не менее пары тысяч лет, а первооснова ещё древнее. Первоначально совершенный вид выражал простое конкретное действие, а несовершенный — всё остальное, то есть либо действие повторяющееся, либо текущее. Морфологически эволюция шла следующим образом: _беру_ (безвидовой непредельный глагол) → _соберу_ (предельный глагол) → _собираю_ (предельный глагол, выражающий повторяющееся действие или действие, происходящее прямо сейчас). Соответствия _беру _и_ соберу_ есть и в других архаичных индоевропейских языках — в латыни, готском, балтийских: особенностью славянского стало появление продуктивного типа _собираю,_ позволившего перевести противопоставление из словарного (_беру/соберу: _оба глагола отличаются оттенками значения) в чистовидовое (_соберу/собираю:_ отличия только грамматические, во взгляде на протекание действия). После развёртывания этой системы прежние бесприставочные глаголы в основном распределились между видами: _беру_ стало несовершенным, а _дам_ — совершенным видом. То, что несовершенный вид выражает сразу два слабо связанных значения и то, что распределение бесприставочных глаголов между видами произошло поздно, и составляет девяносто девять процентов трудностей при освоении славянской видовой системы. Плюс, в контексте совершенный и несовершенный виды выражают много частных оттенков по принципу «я его слепила из того, что было» — например _кто открыл дверь/кто открывал дверь_ оба выражают законченное действие, как и _я туда ходил._

В идеале повторность должна выражаться отдельно (например, остаточные русские _хаживать_), актуальность (Continuous) и, наоборот, неактуальность (_Луна вращается вокруг Земли_) — ещё отдельно, результатив (_кто открыл дверь_) / иррезультатив (_кто открывал дверь_) — ещё, наконец, совершенный/несовершенный вид также отдельно. Можно найти по языкам и другие оппозиции.


----------



## ekaterina1

а само название одно/разно направленность откуда?


----------



## ahvalj

Из лексического значения: _катить_ подразумевает определённое направление, _катать_ подразумевает туда-сюда, взад-вперёд. Сравните: _идти_ _к памятнику : ходить по площади, бежать вперёд : бегать взад–вперёд_. Поскольку разнонаправленные глаголы выражают многократное действие (_покатил туда, затем сюда, затем повернул и покатил налево_ итп.), они используются и для многократных однонаправленных действий (_он каждый раз катает карандаш к краю стола _может означать как то, что сегодня он катит к краю, завтра катит к краю, послезавтра катит к краю, так и то, что он сегодня его катает туда сюда, доводя до края, и завтра катает итп.). Это — недоработка языка: повторные действия и повседневные действия по-хорошему должны бы выражаться особыми глагольными формами или на худой конец словарными единицами. Но, как говорят в Европе: _шо маемо, то маемо_.


----------



## ekaterina1

понятно, интересно.
А слова эти однокоренные или нет?


----------

